# 15'8" Skiff - My first build



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

Built this boat to allow me to fish the flats and back bay and also be seaworthy enough to handle open bay conditions.  Will do 11mph with a 6hp and 21mph with a 15hp evinrude.  Poles and rows nicely and floats in about 6"-8".  3/8 marine ply and epoxy.


----------



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

The middle bench seat is a live-well in the center and ice or dry storage on the outsides.


----------



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

Start of no motor zone behind those bouys in the background.


----------



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

6" of water - Poor mans power pole deployed.


----------



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

Last one at the dock///


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the asylum... 
I can't tell from the pics, is there any rocker to the underside of the hull?
And, did you take pics of the build?
I was going to call it a punt, but that don't fit, neither does garvey.
Not quite a pram or a scow either...interesting, never seen that hull style before.
Little bit of eveything.


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

Nice work.  I like the solid traditional lines.

I used to live by a hydroelectric dam on the Aare River in Switzerland where they used a nearly identical looking 24 ft skiff with a 50hp tiller to maintain the waterway (clear trees from the intake etc). The skiff could carry a ton of weight (literally) and still run in class 1 whitewater. It seemed much more capable than the standard johnboat due to high freeboard and substantial dory-like flair.  It looks like your design has some of the same attributes.

Congrats and Best Wishes.


----------



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

I did take some pics of the build but not a lot unfortunately. Can't figure out how to stack the pics in one post so I'll do multiple again.


----------



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

You can see the rocker here


----------



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

Bottom


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

looks cool!

Welcome to microskiff.com and thanks for sharing.

Regarding images, we suggest a photo sharing site like Photobucket.com Check out this post for more information.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1229038766

We offer limited image posting resources but prefer not to be your image library.  

Cheers
Capt. Jan

P.S. Gin and Tonic Please.


----------



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

Flipped


----------



## Diver06 (Nov 13, 2009)

> Nice work.  I like the solid traditional lines.
> 
> I used to live by a hydroelectric dam on the Aare River in Switzerland where they used a nearly identical looking 24 ft skiff with a 50hp tiller to maintain the waterway (clear trees from the intake etc). The skiff could carry a ton of weight (literally) and still run in class 1 whitewater. It seemed much more capable than the standard johnboat due to high freeboard and substantial dory-like flair.  It looks like your design has some of the same attributes.
> 
> Congrats and Best Wishes.


Exactly.  No comparison to a standard john boat.  I've had this boat loaded down with people/gear while scalloping (approx 1000 lbs) and it handled it fine. 

This is not my design, I've only modified slightly to suit my needs.  Here is the link to the plans and another's build log as well.  http://koti.kapsi.fi/hvartial/wpunt/wpunt.htm


----------



## rorcmattiello (Jul 17, 2013)

hello,
i'm from Brazil and i'm building the same boat... you can see at: www.barcoelcid.blogspot.com.br my boat will be much more heavy but stronger...


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Now that I think of it, back before I started building the Osprey I looked into using this design to build a super low sheer skiff with a full walkable cap. That would have ended up a lot like Vertigo's skiff now that I think about it...


----------

